# twitch



## Gavril

The WSOY dictionary suggests two words for translating the verb _twitch_: _nykiä_ and _värähdellä_. Which of these, if either, would you say is appropriate below?


_Muutamia viikkoja sitten, oikea kulmakarva alkoi nykiä / värähdellä. Jos katsoo sitä silmä tarkkana, voi nähdä sen nykivän / värähtelevän usean kerran minuutilla.

Koko ruumiinsa nyki / värähteli pelosta.

Oletpa juonut liikaa kahvia! Koko ruumis kun nykii / värähtelee.

Tunnen nälän nykimystä / värähdystä -- haetaanko lounasta?

On kulunut moni viikko maanjäristyksen jälkeen, mutta yhä tuntuu joskus siltä, että maa nykisi / värähtelisi vähän._


Taas hyvää vappua


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You have interesting sentences, Gavril! Incidentally, _vappu_ was yesterday. (Yes, I know there's a time difference between our locations.) I have no idea what the language experts will say but I'll give you a layman's opinion.

"_Muutamia viikkoja sitten oikea kulmakarva alkoi nykiä /_ värähtää_. Jos katsoo sitä silmä tarkkana, voi nähdä sen nykivän /_ värähtävän_ use*ita* ker*toja* minuuti*ssa*."

"__Koko ruumiinsa nyki / värähti pelosta."
_I wouldn't use either verb: *Hänen*_ koko ruumiinsa/vartalonsa *vapisi* pelosta.

_"_Oletpa juonut liikaa kahvia! Koko ruumis kun nykii / värähtää."
_I have never associated drinking coffee in excess with a phenomenon like this. I'd prefer: _Hänen koko vartalonsa vapisee.

_"_Tunnen nälän nykimystä / värähdystä -- haetaanko lounasta?"
_This sentence is rather odd and I can't imagine a Finn uttering it. My suggestion: _Tunnen nälän kalvavan sieluani. _Or, more naturally: _Minulla on niin nälkä, että voisin syödä hevosen! Haetaanko lounasta? _If there is no lunch buffet available: _Lähdetäänkö lounaalle?

"__On kulunut mon*ta* viikko*a* maanjäristyksen jälkeen, mutta yhä tuntuu joskus siltä, että maa *vavahtelisi/vavahtelee* vähän."

Värähtisi_ is ungrammatical. _Värähtelisi_ is right.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "_Tunnen nälän nykimystä / värähdystä -- haetaanko lounasta?"
> _This sentence is rather odd and I can't imagine a Finn uttering it. My suggestion: _Tunnen nälän kalvavan sieluani. _Or, more naturally: _Minulla on niin nälkä, että voisin syödä hevosen! Haetaanko lounasta? _If there is no lunch buffet available: _Lähdetäänkö lounaalle?_


Just curious: why would _haetaan lounasta _imply a lunch buffet or similar?


> _"__On kulunut mon*ta* viikko*a* maanjäristyksen jälkeen, mutta yhä tuntuu joskus siltä, että maa *vavahtelisi/vavahtelee* vähän."
> 
> Värähtisi_ is ungrammatical. _Värähtelisi_ is right.


I just checked my dictionary again, and it actually mentions _värähdellä_, not _värähtää, _as a translation of _twitch. _Maybe I got confused because it mentions the noun _värähdys_ as a translation of _twitch _(noun).

In any case, I corrected my previous post. Pahoittelen virhettä!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Just curious: why would _haetaan lounasta _imply a lunch buffet or similar?


It's the verb _haetaan_, which indicates that you are going to fetch your lunch from somewhere. No one is bringing it to you.


----------



## sammio

"_Tunnen nälän nykimystä / värähdystä -- haetaanko lounasta?"
_This one could be better translated as _Vatsani kurnii, haetaanko lounasta? _I guess _vatsan kurniminen_ is the correct translation to refer to the twitching feeling you have in your tummy when feeling hungry.


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> "_Tunnen nälän nykimystä / värähdystä -- haetaanko lounasta?"
> _This one could be better translated as _Vatsani kurnii, haetaanko lounasta? _I guess _vatsan kurniminen_ is the correct translation to refer to the twitching feeling you have in your tummy when feeling hungry.



_kurnia_ means "growl" according to the dictionaries I checked. If I said, _My stomach is growling_, I would generally be referring to the noise made by my stomach when it's deprived of food, rather than (or in addition to) the feeling of hunger itself.

Is this true of _kurnia_ as well? For example, if you said, _Vatsa kurnii_, would it generally mean that the stomach is making some sort of continuous noise? Or does it simply describe the feeling(s) of hunger?


----------



## sammio

I must say that I'm not sure what the standard meaning is, but at least I have always used the word _kurnia_ refering to the feeling of hunger. If I want to say that my stomach is making noise I'd say _mun vatsa murisee_. I guess I'm using my language "wrong" (which of course isn't possible) but if so, I don't know what would be a better alternative to translate the hungry feel.


----------

